
Slaying The Protein Myth - jseliger
https://medium.com/@richroll/slaying-the-protein-myth-edf53585e778
======
argaba
I don't enjoy getting into arguments about claims in a blog which does not
cite appropriate scientific journals/papers to back up their argument.

At least the bodybuilding camp (extremely high consumers of protein) cites
such papers, and you only need to go to reddit/r/fitness, or 4chan/fit, or
even bodybuilding.com.

Edit: reworded.

